# are mugshots public domain?



## lilpopeye1119 (May 7, 2009)

if there is a police mugshot of a celeb is it public domain and can i use it in a design and not get in trouble?


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

lilpopeye1119 said:


> if there is a police mugshot of a celeb is it public domain and can i use it in a design and not get in trouble?


I don't know, but I just had a vision of a Gary Busey mug shot on a T-Shirt!
Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## lilpopeye1119 (May 7, 2009)

Brian-R said:


> I don't know, but I just had a vision of a Gary Busey mug shot on a T-Shirt!
> Thanks for the chuckle.


 
lol, and it can read "Gary is My anti-drug!"


----------



## rhaleluk (May 26, 2009)

I definitely think you would need permission.. Regardless if that picture is owned by the public, the subject inside the picture is not. Each person owns their likeness, when you use it you have to credit that likeness with an agreement or if your selling that likeness then a contract for licensing the rights to use.

I wouldn't just put a celebs pic on a shirt and start selling it.. I would do some serious due diligence before I conduct a single sale. Keep in mind, celebs have money annnnd they also have lawyers too, on top of the money to hire more if needed... If they want to come after you, they will - and most times win too.

Look into it, I am very sure its do-able.. and HONESTLY, if you wanted to do something cool and funny like that and it could be deemed as profitable - then contact them! They will sign off on the rights for you to use it if they are making money too. You would be surprised what they will do, keep in mind they are in the business of selling out. Well, most of the them, not all will like the idea.

I've dealt with similar things in the past with puchasing likenesses and it can def be a pain.. Hope this helps.

=)


----------

